# Best way to look for a software developer job?



## malihaqureshi (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi,

Looking to move to Melbourne from overseas in August. What's the best way to go about finding a job as an experienced software developer? Been applying for over a week using _Seek_ and _CareerOne_ but no response. I have an Aussie phone number on my CV. Is there something else I should be doing?

And if I move without a job, how long does it normally take to get one? Thanks!


----------



## opt (Feb 26, 2013)

malihaqureshi said:


> Been applying for over a week using _Seek_ and _CareerOne_ but no response. I have an Aussie phone number on my CV. Is there something else I should be doing?


Sorry to be the bearer of the bad news, but right now its extremely difficult for a foreigner with no local experience to find a software developer job in Melbourne (or in most major Australian cities for that matter). Sydney might be a little better, but they are pretty much the same..

Its not that there are no jobs.. in fact there are plenty, but due to result of most companies downsizing and offshoring IT work there are more than enough skilled unemployed workers looking for jobs, so unfortunately you'll have to compete with them and in most cases you'll loose because companies and recruiters value local experience a lot more than foreign experience. So even if you have 10+ years working as a developer in a foreign country, a younger local with just a couple of years of experience will be chosen over you.



malihaqureshi said:


> And if I move without a job, how long does it normally take to get one?


Depends on your skills and your ability to market yourself. But expect at least 3~6 months minimum (probably more) to get a job. Therefore, unless you have a decent amount of savings, be prepared to do low-skill blue collar work to pay your bills till then.

Of course, all of that is assuming you have PR, but if you have a student visa or some other type of temporary visa with work restrictions, then don't even bother looking for IT jobs.


----------



## malihaqureshi (Jul 19, 2014)

3-6 months? Is it really that bad?


----------

